# AutoIT - Fenster ansteuern



## Tortilla (29. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich sitze hier an einem Projekt und komme einfach nicht weiter:

Ich habe ein Programm, aus dem ich mit AutoIT einen Text in einen String auslesen möchte. Soweit so gut. Das Problem ist nur, dass dieses Programm die Daten in einem separat skallierbaren Fenster anzeigt, dessen Titel ich mit dem AU3_SPY nicht angezeigt bekomme. Ich schätze es handelt sich dabei um eine Art von Kind-Fenster oder sowas. Wenn mir jemand von euch sagen könnte, wie ich die relativen Mouse-Koordinaten dieses Fensters ansteuern kann wäre mir damit enorm geholfen.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus - Tortilla


----------



## Ralf Fritscher (5. August 2004)

Hallo,

starte doch einfach "AutoIt /reveal", dann hast Du ein Ausgabefenster, das Dir alle relevanten Fensterdaten ausgibt, unter anderem auch die Fensterpositionen.

Schönen Tag noch...
   Ralf


----------

